# DP Board Terms of Use - Reason for Discipline of Members



## Guest

Welcome!

Just a reminder that when you registered as a member of this community you agreed to the following Terms of Service dictated not only by the Adminstrator of DPSelfHelp but the creators of the phpBB Board creators.

Thank you for your cooperation in adhering to the following:



> *Depersonalization Support Community - Terms of use*
> 
> By accessing ?Depersonalization Support Community? (hereinafter ?we?, ?us?, ?our?, ?Depersonalization Support Community?, ?http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum?), you agree to be legally bound by the following terms. If you do not agree to be legally bound by all of the following terms then please do not access and/or use ?Depersonalization Support Community?. We may change these at any time and we?ll do our utmost in informing you, though it would be prudent to review this regularly yourself as your continued usage of ?Depersonalization Support Community? after changes mean you agree to be legally bound by these terms as they are updated and/or amended.
> 
> Our forums are powered by phpBB (hereinafter ?they?, ?them?, ?their?, ?phpBB software?, ?www.phpbb.com?, ?phpBB Group?, ?phpBB Teams?) which is a bulletin board solution released under the ?General Public License? (hereinafter ?GPL?) and can be downloaded from http://www.phpbb.com/.
> 
> *You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-orientated or any other material that may violate any laws be it of your country, the country where ?Depersonalization Support Community? is hosted or International Law. Doing so may lead to you being immediately and permanently banned, with notification of your Internet Service Provider if deemed required by us. The IP address of all posts are recorded to aid in enforcing these conditions. You agree that ?Depersonalization Support Community? have the right to remove, edit, move or close any topic at any time should we see fit. As a user you agree to any information you have entered to being stored in a database. While this information will not be disclosed to any third party without your consent, neither ?Depersonalization Support Community? nor phpBB shall be held responsible for any hacking attempt that may lead to the data being compromised.*


----------

